# Pump Jacks



## SolarAndWood (Nov 20, 2010)

I picked up a package of pump jacks and a pick off Craigslist for my siding project.  Three jacks, 3 bases, 5 braces and a 2 man 20x18 pick.  It doesn't have its own poles but uses 2x4s.  I need to go 24 ft with them.  Is it as simple as getting 3 16 foot 2x4s and making a 24 ft pole or is there something else I need to think about?  I assume I want PT?  Any other words of wisdom?


----------



## benjamin (Nov 20, 2010)

If it was me I'd get some fir or southern yellow pine Select Structural grade framing lumber 2x8 or 2x12 and rip some 2x4s out of that. They'll be much stronger and straighter grain than any white wood 2x4s you can get.


----------



## Dune (Nov 20, 2010)

Does that thing really take single 2x4s? Quite illegal here these days. Might want to check with inspecter before using. Legal if used with aluminum poles.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 20, 2010)

they are doubles.  still a long way off the ground though even with 3 poles on the 18' plank.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 22, 2010)

Solar,
Get yourself some good Fir 2"x4"'s and either nail them real good together, or screw the, together. Sink all heads. Thats is all we ever used.
There are aluminum ones out there, but will cost more.


----------



## pastera (Nov 22, 2010)

Joints should be staggered by at least 3 feet with mending plates on each joint.
If you plan on going up that high, you need a brace in the middle.

Three 8' and two 12' held together with 3" screws works well and can be disassembled easily.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 22, 2010)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Solar,
> Get yourself some good Fir 2"x4"'s and either nail them real good together, or screw the, together. Sink all heads. Thats is all we ever used.
> There are aluminum ones out there, but will cost more.



They worked pretty good.  Nailed the chit out of the poles I made this morning and they did just fine.  Still didn't like being that far off the ground putting a fascia board on the 10' overhang though.  A lot cheaper than renting a scissor lift though.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 22, 2010)

Aaron Pasteris said:
			
		

> If you plan on going up that high, you need a brace in the middle.



Didn't have that option.  The truss system I designed for the house has a 10 ' overhang on one side of the house so that it shades in the summer but lets the winter sun in.  Had to get done one way or the other.


----------



## CALJREICH (Nov 22, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheaper as long as you don't get injured. Safety would be a priority for me. Be careful however you do it.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 22, 2010)

They arent OSHA standard for sure. The new designs have a handrail extension that is attached to the jack so as the staging is raised, there is a handrail behind you at all times. I think OSHA requires a safety net between the handrail and  planing but am not sure. I have seen kits to convert the old style to the new style but dont know if they amke them anymore. If you havent used them , they are real easy to take a step backward off the staging. Get the best quality pole material you can find and make sure its dimension lumber (not rough cut). They look well used, you need to make sure that all the internal parts are free and clear but try not to use an lubricant. By the way the aliminum poles that are currently used do not work with the odler style units like yours.  

I dont use mine often but when I do, they make working ont he side of a house real handy.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 22, 2010)

peakbagger said:
			
		

> They arent OSHA standard for sure.



Qualcraft's documentation says they are.  They have the safety rails, work bench, ground anchors and 2 wall anchors per pole.  I'm not a big fan of heights but it was a very stable system with 3 20' poles spaced 8' apart with the wide scaffold pic.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 23, 2010)

My Bad, the handrail option wasnt obvious in the photo, I am used to them being attached to the jacks.

GLad you liked them


----------



## 91220da (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.fallprotectionpros.com/dbi-sala-compliance-in-a-can.html

cheaper than a trip to the hospital


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 23, 2010)

Well seems they worked out for your well, and no trip to the hospital.
Have a beer and rejoice ;-)


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 23, 2010)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Have a beer and rejoice ;-)



Had a beer and passed out.  Used a whole bunch of muscles I don't usually use up there.  Hope to have the siding done before Christmas...time will tell.


----------



## ckarotka (Nov 24, 2010)

Solar as you've found out that work great after you learn how to walk and step side to side. I did siding for 15 years and started with the 2x4's and progressed to the aluminium ones. I even had extensions for the metal ones that where 11' long. Try standing one of those up by yourself!! They are safe as long as your smart about using them.


----------

